# Almost ready pick Breeder (N. Ca)



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

So I live in the CA Bay area and am looking for a pet gsd (no competition) to add to the family.

Right now its just my wife and I, a cat and a gsd/rottie mix.

I've tried to do some reading on different lines of GSD's and the breeders in my area.

So at this point I'm looking at these two breeders who I know will give you very different dogs 

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Home


I really like how responsive James @ truehas has been and I like the idea of a working line GSD having better hips (correct me if I'm wrong)

As far as Covy-tuckerhill, they have been responsive enough and have pups available now ..my only reservation is the hips in show line dogs

My questions are:
If all I want is a healthy pet..which breeder should I choose?
If this dog won't compete in anything (other than maybe for fun later) is getting a working line a bad idea?


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I would lean towards show line. If its a reputable breeder hips are always tested. Working lines are more on the "hyper" side. From my understanding.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

My5dogs said:


> I would lean towards show line. If its a reputable breeder hips are always tested. Working lines are more on the "hyper" side. From my understanding.


yea that's what I've been reading but was hopeing to maybe get the breeder to match me up with a more mellow pup 

I honestly feel like in the end it wont really matter much so mostly looking to see which is the least likely to have health problems later on. (but sounds like it may not be a big concern either)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In blue - That is incorrect. 

If you go to the subforum in the health section for Hips you'll note that a good many dogs diagnosed with HD are working lines. I personally know people who own working line dogs where I trained that have had their dogs xrayed and diagnosed having HD.

Additionally even if the dog (wl or sl) have parents going back 5 generations with passing hips, you still may get a pup with bad hips. 

It's about stacking the odds in your favor by going with the best breeder you can, watching out for the environmental and exercise concerns when they are young puppies, proper diet and......keeping your fingers crossed that the genetic cards are in your favor.

Here's a link that explains what breeders are starting to do to track and reduce HD. Note- I do *not* know this breeder, I'm posting the link on ZW scores for informational purposes only. Good luck with your puppy search! 

Home of West Coast German Shepherd Dogs - About Us







Montu said:


> <snipped>
> I really like how responsive James @ truehas has been and I like the idea of a *working line GSD having better hips (correct me if I'm wrong)*
> 
> As far as Covy-tuckerhill, they have been responsive enough and have pups available now ..my only reservation is the hips in show line dogs
> ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My5dogs said:


> I would lean towards show line. If its a reputable breeder hips are always tested. Working lines are more on the "hyper" side. From my understanding.


A well bred working line should not be hyper. Active and drive is different than being hyperactive.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> In blue - That is incorrect.
> 
> If you go to the subforum in the health section for Hips you'll note that a good many dogs diagnosed with HD are working lines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information its really appreciated.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You're welcome. It makes me very sad when I see people come on this board saying 'I got a working line so I wouldn't have to worry about HD' and then their dog has HD and in some cases very bad HD. 

I think some unscrupulous breeders will tell people that to sell puppies. It also gets passed around on the internet and then people aren't able to make informed decisions.

In the end, there are good and bad breeders in both lines.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

So now it just comes down too which breeder do people here feel more confident with? 
Unless there is a reason why I should avoid owning a working line dog


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I may get in some hot water for saying this but you may be better off with a lower drive WGSL, since you stated you weren't looking to compete which means you mostly want a dog for a companion (yes?)

If you think a WL is right for you (and maybe you've done this already?) hang out with some WL dogs and people. WLs *tend* to require more dedication to working, exercise and having a positive outlet for their drives/energy. It's a big commitment.

When I first started on this journey I read a lot about WLs and SLs and such but if you've never really experienced it in person it's hard to understand what they mean by drive and high energy.

I hung out with a SchH club and just kept quiet and listened to them talk about their dogs plus watched them work their dogs. Often you'll learn more by listening then asking.....because people can get kind of defensive about their dogs/lines and not really give the whole picture.

For me, a WGSL was the right choice and still she is NOT a lab with GSD coat. I had to go to a trainer that knew and understood these dogs. Now in the future I may get a WL but I'm really happy with my WGSL dog. 

Sorry can't help with breeder specific recommendations. 




Montu said:


> So now it just comes down too which breeder do people here feel more confident with?
> Unless *there is a reason why I should avoid owning a working line dog*


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, I probably should go hang out with some WL dogs

you are right in that I am looking for a companion dog to fit into the family.

I will add that I do plan on working with a trainer that is experienced and was recommended to me by some members here. I plan to work with her to fix some small issues I have with my current gsd mix before a new puppy arrives and will train the puppy with her help.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds good! Keep us posted.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I am very pleased with my True Haus pup, but it really does depend on what you want out of a dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Contact Karen Wolff in Fremont. She is also part of Menlo Park SCH club


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Just saw TrueHaus offers $1000 cash back if you title your pup to IPO3. Now that is one hel! of an incentive!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Covy Tucker Hill is American lines, as far as I know, all the breeder does with them is AKC conformation showing. 

I currently have a West German showline and a West German working line dog, and both would be (are!) suitable as active family companions. Halo is our first working line dog, and she was a bit of a handful until we figured out what to do with her, :wild: but now I've having a great time racing with her in flyball. 

What trainer are you going to use?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Covy Tucker Hill is American lines, as far as I know, all the breeder does with them is AKC conformation showing.


Not really. Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Dual-Titled Dogs at Covy-Tucker Hill


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Covy Tucker Hill is American lines, as far as I know, all the breeder does with them is AKC conformation showing.
> 
> I currently have a West German showline and a West German working line dog, and both would be (are!) suitable as active family companions. Halo is our first working line dog, and she was a bit of a handful until we figured out what to do with her, :wild: but now I've having a great time racing with her in flyball.
> 
> What trainer are you going to use?


I plan to work with Sara Scott from what's up dog


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Montu said:


> I plan to work with Sara Scott from what's up dog


Cool, I like Sara. Tell her Debbie & Halo say hi.  I took a couple of classes with her at ARF in Walnut Creek.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know if that's what Montu wants to do.....

But heck ya! That is great! :thumbup:



Packen said:


> Just saw TrueHaus offers $1000 cash back if you title your pup to IPO3. Now that is one hel! of an incentive!!!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

So I'm going to go visit both breeders and meet some dogs to help me make my decision, Covy tucker this weekend and maybe TrueHaus next.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

My youngster "Bunny" is from True Haus....she has the kennel name von Sontausen because she was a stud fee puppy, but she is out of a True Haus bitch. She's awesome


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

DunRingill said:


> My youngster "Bunny" is from True Haus....she has the kennel name von Sontausen because she was a stud fee puppy, but she is out of a True Haus bitch. She's awesome


A Tom granddaughter! :thumbup:

Nik Nik is Layla's grandsire.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok,

so question on the side here...

I just spoke to another breeder (not true haus or covy) and they advised I NOT raise this puppy with my current dog but to keep them separated completely for at least 3 months and even then raise them separately...can some one shed some light on this? I never heard this before


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

KB007 said:


> A Tom granddaughter! :thumbup:
> 
> Nik Nik is Layla's grandsire.


Don't know if you've ever met Nick, but he's a VERY cool dog. 10 years old and still showing in obedience! needs one more leg for his UD.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Montu said:


> Ok,
> 
> so question on the side here...
> 
> I just spoke to another breeder (not true haus or covy) and they advised I NOT raise this puppy with my current dog but to keep them separated completely for at least 3 months and even then raise them separately...can some one shed some light on this? I never heard this before


yeahhhhh.....I've heard this before. I've never kept my dogs separated, but my dogs get individual attention and training. You don't have to keep them completely separated, but just make sure you don't have your adult dog raise the puppy. 

One caveat.....if the adult dog has issues, be extra careful about the time they spend together so the issues don't "rub off."


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

DunRingill said:


> yeahhhhh.....I've heard this before. I've never kept my dogs separated, but my dogs get individual attention and training. You don't have to keep them completely separated, but just make sure you don't have your adult dog raise the puppy.
> 
> One caveat.....if the adult dog has issues, be extra careful about the time they spend together so the issues don't "rub off."


Makes sense, this breeder made it sound a little extreme 

thanks


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Montu said:


> Makes sense, this breeder made it sound a little extreme
> 
> thanks


Some people DO take it to an extreme! But then some trainers also believe in keeping their dog in a kennel except for when they're actually training, so that the dog associates all activity and fun stuff with the handler only. It's a bit extreme for my taste, my dogs are companions FIRST.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I did not do anything that extreme. Layla is 9 months old and is always crated when I am gone, so basically 8 hours a day, while the other 2 have free roam because they are 10. When I first got her she was either in the X Pen in the living room or playing directly with me, the other 2 didnt want anything to do with her even when she tried to play. And everyday until she was about 6 months old just me and her either walked or went somewhere (park, beach etc) so we have PLENTY of one on one time. Believe me there is no chance of her bonding to my other dogs because of how I manage them and the other 2 turn their nose up at her. 




Montu said:


> Ok,
> 
> so question on the side here...
> 
> I just spoke to another breeder (not true haus or covy) and they advised I NOT raise this puppy with my current dog but to keep them separated completely for at least 3 months and even then raise them separately...can some one shed some light on this? I never heard this before


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

DunRingill said:


> Some people DO take it to an extreme! But then some trainers also believe in keeping their dog in a kennel except for when they're actually training, so that the dog associates all activity and fun stuff with the handler only. It's a bit extreme for my taste, my dogs are companions FIRST.


Yeah....

So I really like true haus...I'm just trying to make sure I can handle the energy level being that its only role is to be a companion. 

thanks again


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Montu said:


> Yeah....
> 
> So I really like true haus...I'm just trying to make sure I can handle the energy level being that its only role is to be a companion.
> 
> thanks again


Your criteria should not be energy levels but more about what you don't want. Meaning temperament problems etc etc. I'd take energy vs temperament issues any time of the day, even for a companion only dog. The former just requires adequate training whereas the latter requires 10-15 years of never ending management. Choose very carefully, it is a long commitment.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Packen said:


> Your criteria should not be energy levels but more about what you don't want. Meaning temperament problems etc etc. I'd take energy vs temperament issues any time of the day, even for a companion only dog. The former just requires adequate training whereas the latter requires 10-15 years of never ending management. Choose very carefully, it is a long commitment.


Makes sense, Energy I can find an outlet for ...I think I've decided but I'm going to sleep on it.


----------



## Maycat (Sep 9, 2013)

My last GSD was a Covy-Tucker Hill dog we rescued as a senior. Her temperament was great! I really miss her every day, she was a very special dog. Her hips were ok until she turned 11, and then years 11-13 was hard on her as they slowly got worse and she lost her mobility. I haven't had enough senior dogs to know if that is normal or not. 

I recently spoke to some other German Shepherd owners around here, the consensus is that Covy-Tucker dogs are bulletproof as far as temperament is concerned. I live close to True Haus and will visit them soon, everything I have heard about them is top-notch. Both breeders seem to be good choices.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, after speaking with some members here who have dogs from True haus and talking to Cindy about it...I put a deposit down! 

I hear Cindy is great at picking the perfect dog for you so I'll just let her take care of it with no color preference (although I have my fingers crossed I can get a bi color however rare)

They have a long waiting list for males but hopefully it will be worth it.

Thank You all for your input


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!

I hope the wait isn't too long...oh and I love bi-colors too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats! Montu, what part of the Bay Area are you in? You can send me PM if you'd rather not say publicly.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Congrats! Montu, what part of the Bay Area are you in? You can send me PM if you'd rather not say publicly.


Thanks guys,

I'm in Pleasant Hill to be exact.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Any interest in pursuing dog sports? Halo and I race with the Marin Running Riot flyball club in Novato: : : Marin Running Riot Flyball Club : :

We practice at the Marin Humane society, and we also offer classes. I first took a for fun flyball class with Sara Scott at ARF, and then found MRR and took two more classes. A few months later we were in our first tournament. It's a VERY fun sport, and the dogs totally love it!


----------



## Tanya7070 (May 13, 2013)

Montu I have a 13 week old from TrueHaus and she is awesome!!! 

If you have any questions just PM me if you want to. Cindy was wonderful to work with -- I ended up doing pick of the litter and Cindy was there to provide some feedback when we narrowed it down to the two females we really liked. I don't think you will be disappointed. Our Zara, so far (only 5 weeks in) has been great!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Any interest in pursuing dog sports? Halo and I race with the Marin Running Riot flyball club in Novato: : : Marin Running Riot Flyball Club : :
> 
> We practice at the Marin Humane society, and we also offer classes. I first took a for fun flyball class with Sara Scott at ARF, and then found MRR and took two more classes. A few months later we were in our first tournament. It's a VERY fun sport, and the dogs totally love it!


We were actually looking into flyball classes for fun...my current dog Loves her ball and cannot resist it...when we take it away she just brings us her other toys to throw.

It would be great if we could get both dogs into it. 

Do you think my 2 year old mix could get into it? (after Sara helps me with distraction issues..though when there's a ball involved nothing else matters)


Tanya
Congrats! nice to hear from another happy owner. Which litter is she from?

keep me posted on Zara's progress...oh and got any pics?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Montu said:


> We were actually looking into flyball classes for fun...my current dog Loves her ball and cannot resist it...when we take it away she just brings us her other toys to throw.
> 
> It would be great if we could get both dogs into it.
> 
> Do you think my 2 year old mix could get into it? (after Sara helps me with distraction issues)


Cool! We need more GSDs in the sport - I only know of one other one in the region (Region 16 is the state of California), and it's in Southern California, so I've only seen it a couple of times. 

Yes, mixes for sure, and 2 years old is a great age to start. Dogs need to be at least a year old to compete, but training can start earlier, although it needs to be modified for younger dogs. Halo was about 2-1/2 when I started taking classes with her, so there weren't any restrictions on what she could do. Sara could probably tell you if your dog is a good candidate for the sport or not. I remember in our class she said to me that Halo was the only dog there with enough drive for flyball, lol. 

In flyball you'll see all sizes, shapes, and kinds of dogs, there are many mixes and tons of rescues. I don't see any flyball classes on the ARF schedule, and I'm not aware of any other facilities that offer classes, so you'd probably have to hook up with a club. We usually do 3 series of classes a year, as long as we have enough dogs (we like to start with a minimum of 6 since people tend to drop out over time), Spring, Summer, and Fall. There are some other clubs in the area, but I don't know that any of them offer classes on a regular basis. 

If you and your wife would like to come out and watch a practice sometime, let me know. I've been out for a couple of weeks with a broken foot, but I'm going to try and make it back soon, even if someone else has to run Halo for me. We both miss it! We practice most Sunday afternoons year round, depending on weather.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, will your dog tug? Dogs that are TOO ball obsessed can be a bit of a challenge (had that problem with Halo!), if she'll retrieve a ball for a tug toy, that would be perfect. Maybe that's something you can talk to Sara about.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, will your dog tug? Dogs that are TOO ball obsessed can be a bit of a challenge (had that problem with Halo!), if she'll retrieve a ball for a tug toy, that would be perfect. Maybe that's something you can talk to Sara about.


She likes Tug...I haven't tried exchanging a ball for tug...I'll definitely talk to Sara about it


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The issue I had with Halo was that she was SO obsessed with tennis balls that she didn't want to drop the ball at the end of her run. She'd tug like crazy until there was a ball around, and then the tug disappeared. She also couldn't tune out all the loose tennis balls on the ground, so she was always trying to grab one. The only thing she'd drop a tennis ball for was an Orbee ball on a rope, but that was a little too close to my hand for comfort, so I ended up making her a custom braided fleece tug with Orbee balls on it. Here she is at the end of a run, she's dropped the tennis ball and grabbed the tug:










If you have an early pass or your dog misses a jump or drops the ball before the finish line you have to do a rerun, which is hard if they won't drop the ball, or have picked up another one off the ground, so a solid "out" is essential. Everything else is trained, but ball for tug exchanges and an out are good foundation things you can work on now.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I can see having that problem with my dog now...I'm definately going to talk to Sara about it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Montu said:


> Well, after speaking with some members here who have dogs from True haus and talking to Cindy about it...I put a deposit down!
> 
> I hear Cindy is great at picking the perfect dog for you so I'll just let her take care of it with no color preference (although I have my fingers crossed I can get a bi color however rare)
> 
> ...


how long is the waiting list? i want another male in about a year, i'm trying to see when i should start shopping around. i'm not saying i'm going to True Haus, but i'm assuming it's about the same everywhere


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lalachka said:


> how long is the waiting list? i want another male in about a year, i'm trying to see when i should start shopping around. i'm not saying i'm going to True Haus, but i'm assuming it's about the same everywhere


I don't think you can make that assumption. Some breeders only have one litter per year, or even less frequently. Some may have a couple of litters a year. Some may have long waiting lists, so all the puppies are sold long before they're ready to go home, others may usually have a few deposits in advance, but still have puppies available well after the litter is born. 

If you know you want a puppy in about a year, it's not too soon to start doing your research now. I have a "short list" of breeders I'm interested in. Not all of them will necessarily have what I'm looking for, but I'm not planning on a new puppy any time soon, these are just people who have caught my interest and that I feel warrant further investigation. When I get closer, I'll contact some of them and start a conversation, which may further narrow the list. 

Since you're not that long out, you could start contacting people to discuss the kind of temperament you're looking for, and find out what upcoming litters they have planned that might fit your needs, as well as find out if they already have a waiting list for any of those litters, and how long it is. 

I've been fortunate, I've only had to put down a deposit once - Dena was 4 or 5 weeks old when I contacted the breeder. Keefer and Halo were both ready for homes right away - we got him at 9 weeks, and her at 10 weeks.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting. I read somewhere (one of those self test things, are you a BYB?) and it said that all responsible breeders don't breed unless they have deposits on the possible pups.

I didn't think it made sense but I will start a thread, I have a few questions about breeders anyway. 

I wasn't sure when to start looking. I want to get a pup only once I have full control of my boy and I don't know for sure when that will be.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

lalachka said:


> how long is the waiting list? i want another male in about a year, i'm trying to see when i should start shopping around. i'm not saying i'm going to True Haus, but i'm assuming it's about the same everywhere


right now I'm the 11th in line for a male but I don't think there is even a wait list for females

other breeders have Dogs right now (covy tucker has multiple boys ready now) or will have dogs..it just totally depends on the breeder


True Haus did tell me they do not breed a dog with out having enough deposits down for that litter


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Montu said:


> right now I'm the 11th in line for a male but I don't think there is even a wait list for females
> 
> other breeders have Dogs right now (covy tucker has multiple boys ready now) or will have dogs..it just totally depends on the breeder
> 
> ...


Got you)) I also want a male so i'd be right there with you. 

Yep, that's what I heard too but I see lots of breeders not doing that. Besides, how would that work? You take deposits for 6 pups and have 12. Or 2. What happens then?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Got you)) I also want a male so i'd be right there with you.
> 
> Yep, that's what I heard too but I see lots of breeders not doing that. Besides, how would that work? You take deposits for 6 pups and have 12. Or 2. What happens then?


I think that's why even careful breeders end up with dogs ready to go now.

Either they end up with too many of the wrong gender or a litter was larger than expected. You just don't know what your going to get.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you going to wait for a male or are you open to a female? When I originally contacted them last year I wanted a male but took a female. Glad I did! Now I am going to get on the waiting list for a male as my senior is slowing down and may not have too many more years left.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

im going to wait it out for a male, I have a female right now so thats my main reason for wanting a male


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think that's a good choice, Montu. My husband and I both prefer females, but I would never have two at once, so our next puppy will probably be a male too, since Keefer just turned 8 a few weeks ago and Halo will be 5 in November. 

Many people successfully manage packs of two or more females, but it's not for me. When it goes bad it can go REALLY bad, and I just can't handle the possibility of having dogs that hate each other's guts and have to be constantly separated because they might kill each other otherwise. It's not a given, but it's enough of a risk to make me wary. A male/female combo is a much safer bet. Keefer & Halo (Keefalo! :wub are thick as thieves, and Dena & Keefer were too.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds good! I wouldnt do 2 females either, I love my Layla but am partial to males!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep, I'm not willing to take the risk with to females.

Arg, I can't wait to at least know who the parents are going to be!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

training and socializing controls energy levels.



Montu said:


> Yeah....
> 
> So I really like true haus...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> training and socializing controls energy levels.


Not entirely, no. Some dogs are just wired that way, and no amount of training is going to completely overcome their energy levels. I know a dog like that - she's in our flyball club and her owner is a professional dog trainer so she's quite well trained and has an outlet for her energy, but will not settle in the house. She's a sweet dog, but very "busy". In fact, her owner is the director of behavior and training at a humane society, so she is extremely knowledgeable about dog behavior. If anyone could "fix" this dog, she could, but training will only get you so far and it will not change the basic temperament of the dog.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

*Update 

STILL on the waiting list since not enough males were born :-/ I'm 1st on the list for the next breeding though (which will be announced in December) 

In the mean time I've been busy working with our trainer Sara...I feel that this long wait will actually help us get our current dog in shape for the new puppy. 

I do plan to have Sara help us with puppy training as well. And hopefully what we are learning now will make things easier with the puppy.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Did you go with True Haus?.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

My5dogs said:


> Did you go with True Haus?.


Yep...Can't wait 

some one couldn't take delivery and was offered a puppy to be delivered on the 1st, but sadly it was bad timing due to pre paid vacation..so more waiting for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"So at this point I'm looking at these two breeders who I know will give you very different dogs 

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Home


so different you could be talking about two different breeds


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I did quite a bit of talking to people on this board mostly through PM..anyway check out the update....

I would edit my original post but it seems I can't


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations. We were on the wait list for males and we get him Friday. We put our deposit down back in June so it's been a wait but it's been worth it. I had Cindy pick a pup that was pet quality although we will most likely be doing agility and/or flyball if I can find a place here. Cindy and James are always quick to respond to questions and have been helpful. I'm very pleased so far and can't wait for my little guy.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

DTS said:


> Congratulations. We were on the wait list for males and we get him Friday. We put our deposit down back in June so it's been a wait but it's been worth it. I had Cindy pick a pup that was pet quality although we will most likely be doing agility and/or flyball if I can find a place here. Cindy and James are always quick to respond to questions and have been helpful. I'm very pleased so far and can't wait for my little guy.


Nice!

good to see some one else here is getting a True Haus puppy soon.

The constant communication with Cindy is a big reason why I don't mind waiting. 

do make sure to post pics.


----------



## colleena (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Montu,

I see you were deciding between the two breeders Cover tucker hill and True huas.

I also live in the bay area and I am looking for a nice family pet gsd.

How is your True has puppy doing? And why did you not go with CTH? We have visited CTH twice now but we would like some feedback about other peoples experiences with CTH.

Thank you.


----------



## colleena (Oct 12, 2013)

Also dose anyone have any experiences with West Coast German Shepherds?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten my puppy yet...still on the waiting list.

As far as CTH, I just decided that a working line for True haus would be a good fit and True Haus has a lot of happy owners/customers.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you choose covy Tucker? 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Barcagp said:


> Did you choose covy Tucker?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Looks like no:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/426642-klaus.html


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is an ancient thread. I met a woman at a dog show who was titling her Covy dog. It's an American Showline.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

carmspack said:


> "So at this point I'm looking at these two breeders who I know will give you very different dogs
> 
> German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels
> 
> ...


I'll second that.


----------

